# Round Bale Hay/Haylage prices?



## Dolcé (28 November 2009)

What is the everybody paying for hay and haylage in round bales this year?

Also, how many small bales is one round bale equivalent to?

Doing some research as we have 13 to feed this winter, last year it was easy because we were paying just £1 for a small bale of hay from a nice farmer, but we've moved now and obviously there is nowhere that cheap! Lol. 

Thankyou!


----------



## carthorse (28 November 2009)

I am paying £25 for large square bales of ryegrass haylage, excellent quality.I was paying £7.50 for small ones, not sure how many they are equivilant to but they are lasting me 6 days with 3 horses and 2 ponies


----------



## Mubarak (28 November 2009)

Paying £22 for large haylege round bale lasts 4 large 17hh horses 6 days


----------



## Darkhorse (28 November 2009)

£25 for large round haylage and £20 for hay 

I wish I knew a farmer that sold hay for £1 !


----------



## Kallibear (28 November 2009)

£1!!!??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will the farmer deliver to central scotland! They're at least £5 up here!

We pay £25 for a large (5ft) round bale of haylage which lasted 5 greedy small horses (15hh ish) about a week adlib. Hay was more expensive at £35 for a large round bale of good quality stuff, but that was because the local farmer had to buy it in, his havest was so bad


----------



## millitiger (28 November 2009)

£20 for 4ft square haylage bales.


----------



## Puppy (28 November 2009)

£32.50 for large, square, top quality haylage bales - 220kg each.


----------



## spacefaer (28 November 2009)

£20 delivered for large round bale haylage - works out at 82p/horse/day which I think is quite good!

Small bales hay off the YO are £3 - I have one horse on hay and he eats 3/4 bale day - expensive beast!!  @ £2.25/day


----------



## JamesEarwaker (28 November 2009)

i think the norm for good quailty stuff is £20 for round baled hay and haylage about £25 for round baled, havnt seen haylage for much cheaper but seen some round hay for £15 but you got delivery on top of that.


----------



## mrgoop (29 November 2009)

I pay £25 per square bale of hayledge delivered, really good stuff this year am managing to feed less hard feed (their hay is £20)


----------



## AGAGE (29 November 2009)

I pay £15 for a round bale of good quality hay, however it's from a friend of the family, that's why its cheap. Used to pay £20/big bale from feed man.


----------



## Dolcé (30 November 2009)

Wish I could find it for so cheap - so far I have only got £30 per haylage round bale, or £28 for haylage roundbale, but I'd have to  order 12 and pay £40 delivery. Its god getting us back for paying so little last year I swear!

If anybody in the leeds area knows any where that prices well please let me know!!


----------



## celia (30 November 2009)

We're paying £25 for large round bales of decent hay inc delivery. I think haylage is a similar price.


----------



## honeybee123 (9 December 2009)

I'm very lucky and my OH makes his own - we've been selling the small bales at £6 each, and large bales at £25 (we've some supersize ones which we sell at £30).  Delivery is extra, but anywhere locally to us is £10, which is reduced to nothing if you have more than 10 big bales at a time.

Hay around us is £2.50 a small bale - large bales fairly difficult to get hold of.


----------



## PennyJ (9 December 2009)

I paid £30 for a big round bale of best quality haylage from one of the local farmers.  That included delivery and the bale was unwrapped before it was loaded so the farmer could see he was definitely delivering good stuff.

If the proof is in the eating, then it is lovely.  My ponies are acting like they've died and gone to heaven...

I'm happy - this is a first for me, but when my small bale hay/haylage bill started hitting £30 a week and I needed something for out in the field as well, this seemed worth a go.  I shall definitely be ordering another one for them.  There seems to be a shortage of large bale hay in this area this year, and that which there is is being re-baled into small bales by some farmers round here - they can get £4/bale for it if it is decent stuff.


----------

